# Curious about B&H & mkiii shipments



## xthebillx (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello!
I'm wondering what the highest B&H body-only order # that has shipped (of those that frequent the CR Forum). I ordered at 8:03am MST on 3/02 (o/n 577xx).
Clearly, I wasn't on the first wave of shipments; but since it's looking as if B&H is going to have a bottleneck over the next week or two (given the upcoming Passover break), I'm trying to gauge how far out my order will ship. If there's a chance it won't be out before the Thursday before Passover, I'll bail and buy elsewhere.
I'm sure there are others with the same question/concern.
Thanks!


----------



## risc32 (Mar 24, 2012)

I ordered sometime around 7-730am on the 2nd, and i'm order#101XXXXXXX. It's still listed as "backordered".


----------



## xthebillx (Mar 24, 2012)

risc32 said:


> I ordered sometime around 7-730am on the 2nd, and i'm order#101XXXXXXX. It's still listed as "backordered".



Everyone is a 101. The last 5 digits is more accurate. "xx" out the last 2.


----------



## bpietrzak (Mar 24, 2012)

mine arrived fine; order process on Thursday and received on Friday per the shipping option that I choose.

I was nervous at first due to B&H lack of comments but in the end, i received it as promised.


----------



## xthebillx (Mar 24, 2012)

bpietrzak said:


> mine arrived fine; order process on Thursday and received on Friday per the shipping option that I choose.
> 
> I was nervous at first due to B&H lack of comments but in the end, i received it as promised.



What was your order number?
Thanks for the info, but it's useless in trying to discern how far along they are with fulfilling orders without an order number. There are several preorder threads going, but none are hitting on where things are after the first wave went out.


----------



## canonuser (Mar 24, 2012)

I ordered mine at about 4:30 AM CST on March 02.

Order number: 553xx

Still "backordered".


----------



## JasonATL (Mar 24, 2012)

Perhaps I can set a model for the answers that you (and I) hope to get on this thread.

My order was number 565xx and I ordered at 7:40 CST on 3/2.

I was not in the first shipment. I contacted B&H 3/22 afternoon and they said I would be included in their shipment next week. I'm not taking that to the bank, but at least I'm hopeful. I'm disappointed that I wasn't in their first shipment, but it is understandable due to the high demand. Have Best Buy or Amazon filled their orders in quantity?


----------



## risc32 (Mar 24, 2012)

:-[ whoops, here we are then... 557xx . 

that was for 2 body only cameras, at 7-730 am EST 3/2. It's not that i'm worried or anything, B&H is the best, i'm just looking forward to getting my hands on it.


----------



## RunAndGun (Mar 24, 2012)

Body only- 597xx on 3/2 a little after lunch time. I guess I didn't stand a chance. There were order numbers MUCH lower than mine that didn't go out, either. I actually ordered the kit from them Thursday afternoon(3/22 approx. 3:30pm) and had it Friday morning about 9:30am. Planning on selling the 24-105mm that came with it since I already have one and I'll cancel my "pre-order" since I safely have one in my hands, now.


----------



## xthebillx (Mar 24, 2012)

risc32 said:


> :-[ whoops, here we are then... 557xx .
> 
> that was for 2 body only cameras, at 7-730 am EST 3/2. It's not that i'm worried or anything, B&H is the best, i'm just looking forward to getting my hands on it.



No worries. Thanks!
So you're about 2000 orders ahead of me. Yikes.
If I'm not in the next wave, I may actually accrue the cash to pay the thing off up front; which would be cool.

Agreed, B&H is the best. I've bought exclusively from them even though I moved out of NYC 8 years ago.
Regardless of where things are with these orders, we need to hand it to B&H's shipping department.

Think positively, folks!


----------



## replay0 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi folks. Been lurking since August, when I bought my first DSLR, a Rebel t2i. Now ordered a 5DM3 to learn FF.

I ordered my 5DM3 + lens kit on 03/15/2012 from B&H. They shipped it 03/22, but said I won't receive it until 03/29. Most likely due to my standard shipping, and it coming from New York to California where I live.

-Randy


----------



## Seamus (Mar 25, 2012)

I was order number 531xx and was part of the first shipment. I hope that help, although it seems most people don't understand the purpose of this post...


----------



## johnwill (Mar 25, 2012)

I ordered mine on 03-17-12. 

It shipped 03-22-12.

I received it 03-23-12.

This was the kit.

Thanks


----------



## Seamus (Mar 25, 2012)

They still don't get it...


----------



## johnwill (Mar 25, 2012)

No.


----------



## Seamus (Mar 25, 2012)

Let's try one more time...

If you ordered "body only", 
Was it shipped or not
What was the order number (i.e. 123xx)
That is all the OP needs, thanks for your help


----------



## Seamus (Mar 25, 2012)

I just had a look at another post and saw shipping confirmation for order number 544xx. That is the highest order number that I've seen that shipped.


----------



## Seamus (Mar 25, 2012)

It looks like you are safely in the zone for the second shipment. Assuming of course that they will receive a similarly sized quantity (3000+) next week. With the amount of people still waiting its probably a safe assumption. Good luck!


----------



## MTCWBY (Mar 25, 2012)

532xx, body only shipped on the 22nd and I'll get it the following week. There wasn't any notification sent but the order status updated throughout the day.


----------



## xthebillx (Mar 25, 2012)

Seamus said:


> Let's try one more time...
> 
> If you ordered "body only",
> Was it shipped or not
> ...



Thanks for clarifying, Seamus!
Sorry if I wasn't clear enough initially.
Thanks!


----------



## Seamus (Mar 25, 2012)

No problem! I thought the original post was pretty clear, but for some reason a little critical information kept being left out on the responses. I know I'm guilty of just skimming though a post and not quite "getting it". No harm done. I hope you get your delivery early next week. Even though mine has already shipped, it won't arrive until tuesday... 3 day shipping...what was I thinking!


----------



## atomicpunk (Mar 25, 2012)

Compiling some of the data from here and elsewhere:

3/2 B&H Orders

531xx First Shipment
532xx First Shipment
544xx First Shipment
553xx 0430 EST Backorder
557xx 0700 EST Backorder
559xx 0710 EST Backorder
565xx 0740 EST Backorder
597xx 1200 EST Backorder


----------



## DeepShadows (Mar 25, 2012)

Ordered 12 pm EST on March 4. Order number 722XX I'm screwed aren't I?


----------



## peederj (Mar 25, 2012)

Confirming 538xx arrived safe and sound 3/23. Full test of cam reveals no problems.


----------



## hoghavemercy (Mar 25, 2012)

DeepShadows said:


> Ordered 12 pm EST on March 4. Order number 722XX I'm screwed aren't I?



I got 983xx, I might get mine with a new firmware update or something,ftw!! ;D pre-ordered real late like 3/14, call em everyday they might move you a notch.


----------



## atomicpunk (Mar 25, 2012)

Added a few

*B&H Orders
*
*xxxxx527xx First Shipment
xxxxx528xx First Shipment
xxxxx531xx First Shipment
xxxxx532xx First Shipment
xxxxx536xx First Shipment
xxxxx538xx First Shipment
xxxxx544xx First Shipment
xxxxx553xx 0330 EST 3/2 Backorder
xxxxx557xx 0700 EST 3/2 Backorder
xxxxx559xx 0710 EST 3/2 Backorder
xxxxx565xx 0740 EST 3/2 Backorder
xxxxx576xx 0800 EST 3/2 Backorder
xxxxx577xx 0803 EST 3/2 Backorder
xxxxx597xx 1200 EST 3/2 Backorder
xxxxx722xx 1200 EST 3/4 Backorder
xxxxx983xx 1200 EST 3/14 Backorder*


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, it was mine that was the 544XX, and it's in hand. Lucky, I guess. B&H said April 2nd for the next order, but bearing in mind they covered a few thousand, and that after 555xx, you're going to be mixing other orders for non- 5D3s in, I'd wager anyone who ordered on the first day will be fine. They will have ordered as much as they can to meet demand, so may even get more than their first allocation.


----------



## singleex (Mar 25, 2012)

Body only, 10197559xx and on backorder still


----------



## whalswo (Mar 26, 2012)

10199293xx
03/19/2012
Body Only
Backordered...

I'm never gonna have it am I :'(


----------



## MarkB (Mar 26, 2012)

I ordered around 6:15 on the 2nd (554xx). Still backordered. Wish they even gave you an estimated time. If they don't ship it by the 5th I will have to cancel my order if I can find it anywhere else. They are shutting down from the 6th-15th. I have my first born due on the 3rd (or sooner!) and would really like to have the mk iii.


----------



## hoghavemercy (Mar 26, 2012)

Have a little hope they might cover 500 by this week, hope we get it before they close for Passover!! ???


----------



## CarpetFeet (Mar 26, 2012)

From atomicpunk's post above:

"
B&H Orders

xxxxx527xx First Shipment
xxxxx528xx First Shipment
xxxxx531xx First Shipment
xxxxx532xx First Shipment
xxxxx536xx First Shipment
xxxxx538xx First Shipment
xxxxx544xx First Shipment
xxxxx553xx 0330 EST 3/2 Backorder
xxxxx557xx 0700 EST 3/2 Backorder
xxxxx559xx 0710 EST 3/2 Backorder
xxxxx565xx 0740 EST 3/2 Backorder
xxxxx576xx 0800 EST 3/2 Backorder
xxxxx577xx 0803 EST 3/2 Backorder
xxxxx597xx 1200 EST 3/2 Backorder
xxxxx722xx 1200 EST 3/4 Backorder
xxxxx983xx 1200 EST 3/14 Backorder
"

Is the last of these correct? I ordered body only on 3/07 and my order number is 10198120xx. Still listed as Backordered. I guess we need more digits in the list above


----------



## dhoy (Mar 26, 2012)

Add to the list
"body only", 
Backordered
97563XX

Got stock email that item still on back order this am


----------



## atomicpunk (Mar 26, 2012)

dhoy said:


> Add to the list
> "body only",
> Backordered
> 97563XX
> ...



You need to have a time of order.


----------



## atomicpunk (Mar 26, 2012)

B&H Orders

10197527xx First Shipment
10197528xx First Shipment
10197531xx First Shipment
10197532xx First Shipment
10197536xx First Shipment
10197538xx First Shipment
10197544xx First Shipment
10197553xx 0330 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197554xx 0615 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197557xx 0700 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197559xx 0710 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197565xx 0740 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197576xx 0800 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197577xx 0803 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197597xx 1200 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197722xx 1200 EST 3/4 Backorder
10198120xx 1200 EST 3/7 Backorder
xxxxx983xx 1200 EST 3/14 Backorder


----------



## dhoy (Mar 26, 2012)

My Bad
3/2 2012
725 AM
"body only", 
Backordered
97563XX

Got stock email that item still on back order this am


----------



## xthebillx (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks, Atomic, for culling together this list!
The numbers seem daunting, but I'm sure after the initial rush on 3/2-3, there are a higher number of non-mkiii orders filtering in to the queue.
After all, B&H does sell things other than the 5Dmkiii, although I can't figure out why.
It's a new week, everyone! Let's hope the rumored 4/2 shipment is wrong!


----------



## Somnipotent (Mar 26, 2012)

10197554xx 0625 EST 3/2 BACKORDERED


----------



## atomicpunk (Mar 26, 2012)

B&H Orders - 5DIII Body Only

10197527xx First Shipment
10197528xx First Shipment
10197531xx First Shipment
10197532xx First Shipment
10197536xx First Shipment
10197538xx First Shipment
10197544xx First Shipment
10197553xx 0330 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197554xx 0615 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197554xx 0625 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197557xx 0700 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197559xx 0710 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197563xx 0725 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197565xx 0740 EST 3/2  Backorder
10197576xx 0800 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197577xx 0803 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197597xx 1200 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197722xx 1200 EST 3/4 Backorder
10198120xx 1200 EST 3/7 Backorder
xxxxx983xx 1200 EST 3/14 Backorder


----------



## echojs (Mar 26, 2012)

order # 10197636xx 3/2 1443 EST Backordered body only


----------



## jbenhartley (Mar 26, 2012)

Weird. I really have enjoyed B&H and will most likely continue to shop there for my non new release orders, however, I pre-ordered on the 2nd, but ended up just finding the Mark III at best buy getting ot me much sooner. Anyhow i called B&H to cancel. and there was 0 questions asked, no "what was wrong? how can we make this right?" It was just, "ok, it's been cancelled" "have a good day"

weird customer service to me. I felt like they didn't care at all.


----------



## visioningenuity (Mar 26, 2012)

I picked up my 5Dm3 at a local camera store Friday morning (Mike's Camera in Boulder). It was a lucky hunch, I was driving past in the morning and thought I'd see if they had any. There was one on display, and one body only in a box untouched by human hands.

In order to cancel on B&H I had to call, I could not find a way to cancel online.


----------



## risc32 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, you have to call to cancel or alter orders, and last time i did it, to return items as well. When you called to ask to have your order canceled what did you expect them to do? Bump you up in line or something? They can't really do that. Besides it's not like they keep a few bodies around just to hand out to people who complain. I'm sure they would have just assumed you got it somewhere else. How many people buy a 3500 camera body on a whim? No questions asked is a GOOD policy. They will get them out as fast as they can.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 26, 2012)

You can add me to the Backorder list:

10198200xx Ordered on 3/7. 

:'(


----------



## Sharp (Mar 26, 2012)

atomicpunk said:


> B&H Orders - 5DIII Body Only
> 
> 10197527xx First Shipment
> 10197528xx First Shipment
> ...



Just to add my 2cents (or my 5DIII): 10198234xx 3/8 Backorder


----------



## FLsteve (Mar 26, 2012)

I got my E-Mail this am on backorder. Order mine 3/03/12 at 1900 Order #10197649xx


----------



## atomicpunk (Mar 26, 2012)

B&H Orders - 5DIII Body Only

10197527xx First Shipment
10197528xx First Shipment
10197531xx First Shipment
10197532xx First Shipment
10197536xx First Shipment
10197538xx First Shipment
10197544xx First Shipment
10197553xx 0330 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197554xx 0615 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197554xx 0625 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197557xx 0700 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197559xx 0710 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197563xx 0725 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197565xx 0740 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197576xx 0800 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197577xx 0803 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197597xx 1200 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197636xx 1443 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197649xx 1900 EST 3/3 Backorder
10197722xx 1200 EST 3/4 Backorder
10198120xx 1200 EST 3/7 Backorder
10198200xx 1200 EST 3/7 Backorder
10198234xx 1200 EST 3/8 Backorder
xxxxx983xx 1200 EST 3/14 Backorder


----------



## FyreStorm (Mar 26, 2012)

Mine arrived in Florida this morning from B&H...a day ahead of schedule!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 26, 2012)

I just called B&H to check on shipping ideas and I was told they are expecting a shipment, but I am not in the next shipment queue. :-\


----------



## xthebillx (Mar 26, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I just called B&H to check on shipping ideas and I was told they are expecting a shipment, but I am not in the next shipment queue. :-\



Georgie, 
What is your order number, replacing the last 2 digits with "xx"?
Also, when did you place your order (please use EST)?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 26, 2012)

xthebillx said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > I just called B&H to check on shipping ideas and I was told they are expecting a shipment, but I am not in the next shipment queue. :-\
> ...



I'm on the list that is being kept above for my order on 3/7. I just ordered the Kit that is in stock and I will use the 24-105 with the 7D I already have. I can use somehting with a bit more reach than the 17-55 and a little less *white* than the 70-200 when I want to be inconspicuous, so that is that.

I was waiting for the new 24-70II to pair with this Mark III body and I wasn't planning on the extra 8 hunge for this kit lens, but with the news that I just got I pulled the trigger just to get the body.

I hope I like the 24-105.


----------



## atomicpunk (Mar 27, 2012)

There is a big gap in the data between orders *10197544xx (First Shipment)* and *10197553xx (Backorder)*. Any other data we can use to more precisely pin down where the First Shipment ended?

B&H Orders - 5DIII Body Only

10197527xx First Shipment
10197528xx First Shipment
10197531xx First Shipment
10197532xx First Shipment
10197536xx First Shipment
10197538xx First Shipment
10197544xx First Shipment
10197553xx 0330 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197554xx 0615 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197554xx 0625 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197557xx 0700 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197559xx 0710 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197563xx 0725 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197565xx 0740 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197576xx 0800 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197577xx 0803 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197597xx 1200 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197636xx 1443 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197649xx 1900 EST 3/3 Backorder
10197722xx 1200 EST 3/4 Backorder
10198120xx 1200 EST 3/7 Backorder
10198200xx 1200 EST 3/7 Backorder
10198234xx 1200 EST 3/8 Backorder
xxxxx983xx 1200 EST 3/14 Backorder


----------



## xthebillx (Mar 27, 2012)

atomicpunk said:


> There is a big gap in the data between orders *10197544xx (First Shipment)* and *10197553xx (Backorder)*. Any other data we can use to more precisely pin down where the First Shipment ended?
> 
> B&H Orders - 5DIII Body Only
> 
> ...



Jeez, atomic - thanks for compiling this.
The scattershot nature of the information was getting to me.
I also wanted to find out the terminator between the 1st & 2nd shipments.
Let's hope the next shipment lands in NYC in the next few days!


----------



## canonuser (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, atomic. Thanks so much! Mine is the 553xx one you have in the list. Your list has me hopeful that I'll be in the next shipment.

I think you may have the time down wrong. When I wrote 4:30 AM CST in my original post, the correct conversion would be 5:30 AM EST. Hope this helps!



xthebillx said:


> atomicpunk said:
> 
> 
> > There is a big gap in the data between orders *10197544xx (First Shipment)* and *10197553xx (Backorder)*. Any other data we can use to more precisely pin down where the First Shipment ended?
> ...


----------



## atomicpunk (Mar 27, 2012)

Corrected an error. 

Still need more orders to figure out where First Shipment stopped.

B&H Orders - 5DIII Body Only

10197527xx First Shipment
10197528xx First Shipment
10197531xx First Shipment
10197532xx First Shipment
10197536xx First Shipment
10197538xx First Shipment
10197544xx First Shipment
10197553xx 0530 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197554xx 0615 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197554xx 0625 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197557xx 0700 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197559xx 0710 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197563xx 0725 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197565xx 0740 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197576xx 0800 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197577xx 0803 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197597xx 1200 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197636xx 1443 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197649xx 1900 EST 3/3 Backorder
10197722xx 1200 EST 3/4 Backorder
10198120xx 1200 EST 3/7 Backorder
10198200xx 1200 EST 3/7 Backorder
10198234xx 1200 EST 3/8 Backorder
xxxxx983xx 1200 EST 3/14 Backorder


----------



## tonyep (Mar 27, 2012)

10197538xx - Ordered 0136 EST 3/2, Shipped 3/26


----------



## FaZe5 (Mar 27, 2012)

10197560xx ordered 3/2 ~ 6:30am cst Body only. On backorder.


----------



## hoghavemercy (Mar 27, 2012)

atomicpunk said:


> Corrected an error.
> 
> Still need more orders to figure out where First Shipment stopped.
> 
> ...



more likely the cut off was somewhere around 545-550, orders from 3/7 to 3/8 812xx, 820xx, then 823xx, hopefully not all from 3/8 to 3/14 were all for the body alone.


----------



## jwillis (Mar 27, 2012)

Just to add some more data to the pool, here's my B&H body-only backorder story:

10197974xx 0925 EST 3/6 Backorder


----------



## atomicpunk (Mar 27, 2012)

Still need more orders to figure out where First Shipment stopped.

B&H Orders - 5DIII Body Only

10197527xx First Shipment
10197528xx First Shipment
10197531xx First Shipment
10197532xx First Shipment
10197536xx First Shipment
10197538xx First Shipment
10197544xx First Shipment
10197553xx 0530 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197554xx 0615 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197554xx 0625 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197557xx 0700 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197559xx 0710 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197560xx 0715 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197563xx 0725 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197565xx 0740 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197576xx 0800 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197577xx 0803 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197597xx 1200 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197636xx 1443 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197649xx 1900 EST 3/3 Backorder
10197722xx 1200 EST 3/4 Backorder
10197974xx 0925 EST 3/6 Backorder
10198120xx 1200 EST 3/7 Backorder
10198200xx 1200 EST 3/7 Backorder
10198234xx 1200 EST 3/8 Backorder
xxxxx983xx 1200 EST 3/14 Backorder


----------



## jwillis (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks to Atomicpunk's post in the Best Buy preorder thread, I'll amend my B&H body-only order info to "cancelled, next day order placed with Best Buy".


----------



## xthebillx (Mar 27, 2012)

Given the numbers atomicpunk was able to compile; and assuming all orders placed on 3/2 are for mkiii's, we're looking at 8300 units ordered.
Sure, not 100% of those orders are for mkiii's, but a large quantity are.
Sure, there's this: http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/5d-mark-iii-availability/, but *B**tches *&* *H*os aren't being very forthcoming about where things are with their incoming shipments etc.
With a 577xx order number, I'm beginning to get skeptical about getting my body before they close for Passover.

B&H customer service aren't giving me any info that hasn't already been posted here by someone else.
Best Buy adds sales tax, bringing it up to $3700, which at that speed I might as well get the kit (which I don't need or want).

Sorry to have diverged from the original intent of the post, I'm feeling frustrated by the lack of information.

Have a great day!


----------



## henryp (Mar 27, 2012)

We regret your frustration and appreciate your eagerness. We received a batch of EOS 5DMKIII bodies and body+lens kits last Thursday. We expect another delivery this week. I don't know the day or quantity and if I did I could not say. Macy's does not tell Gimbels after all.

BTW, we do have the EOS 5DMkIII camera + 24-105mm f/4L IS USM lens kit in stock.

Henry Posner
*B&H Photo-Video*


----------



## xthebillx (Mar 27, 2012)

henryp said:


> We regret your frustration and appreciate your eagerness. We received a batch of EOS 5DMKIII bodies and body+lens kits last Thursday. We expect another delivery this week. I don't know the day or quantity and if I did I could not say. Macy's does not tell Gimbels after all.
> 
> BTW, we do have the EOS 5DMkIII camera + 24-105mm f/4L IS USM lens kit in stock.
> 
> ...



Gimbel's, Henry? That's a great reference.
I did chat with one of your CS rep's a few minutes ago, and they were very helpful; so for that I am appreciative.


----------



## fotonut (Mar 27, 2012)

My order number is right in that gap --- 10197546xx, ordered right after midnite PST on 3/2. Shipped Thursday, supposed to arrive today.



atomicpunk said:


> Still need more orders to figure out where First Shipment stopped.
> 
> B&H Orders - 5DIII Body Only
> 
> ...


----------



## xthebillx (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks fotonut!

B&H Orders - 5DIII Body Only

10197527xx First Shipment
10197528xx First Shipment
10197531xx First Shipment
10197532xx First Shipment
10197536xx First Shipment
10197538xx First Shipment
10197544xx First Shipment
10197546xx 0300 EST 3/2 Shipped 3/22
10197553xx 0530 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197554xx 0615 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197554xx 0625 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197557xx 0700 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197559xx 0710 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197560xx 0715 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197563xx 0725 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197565xx 0740 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197576xx 0800 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197577xx 0803 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197597xx 1200 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197636xx 1443 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197649xx 1900 EST 3/3 Backorder
10197722xx 1200 EST 3/4 Backorder
10197974xx 0925 EST 3/6 Backorder
10198120xx 1200 EST 3/7 Backorder
10198200xx 1200 EST 3/7 Backorder
10198234xx 1200 EST 3/8 Backorder
xxxxx983xx 1200 EST 3/14 Backorder
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JasonATL (Mar 27, 2012)

I think 3/22 was the first shipment.


----------



## echojs (Mar 27, 2012)

FWIW, 10197636xx 1443 EST 3/2 Backorder -- I've canceled and will go a different route.


----------



## xthebillx (Mar 27, 2012)

JasonATL said:


> I think 3/22 was the first shipment.



You're right. My missteak.

10197527xx First Shipment
10197528xx First Shipment
10197531xx First Shipment
10197532xx First Shipment
10197536xx First Shipment
10197538xx First Shipment
10197544xx First Shipment
10197546xx First Shipment
10197553xx 0530 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197554xx 0615 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197554xx 0625 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197557xx 0700 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197559xx 0710 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197560xx 0715 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197563xx 0725 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197565xx 0740 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197576xx 0800 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197577xx 0803 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197597xx 1200 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197636xx 1443 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197649xx 1900 EST 3/3 Backorder
10197722xx 1200 EST 3/4 Backorder
10197974xx 0925 EST 3/6 Backorder
10198120xx 1200 EST 3/7 Backorder
10198200xx 1200 EST 3/7 Backorder
10198234xx 1200 EST 3/8 Backorder
10198983xx 1200 EST 3/14 Backorder


----------



## hoghavemercy (Mar 27, 2012)

henryp said:


> We regret your frustration and appreciate your eagerness. We received a batch of EOS 5DMKIII bodies and body+lens kits last Thursday. We expect another delivery this week. I don't know the day or quantity and if I did I could not say. Macy's does not tell Gimbels after all.
> 
> BTW, we do have the EOS 5DMkIII camera + 24-105mm f/4L IS USM lens kit in stock.
> 
> ...



is there a possibility of getting some kind of a voucher or a discount for a 5D Mark III grip if mine does not arrive when you close for Passover, I'm in no hurry to get mine since I pre ordered on the 14th. but i;ve been scouring the web for availability.


----------



## canonuser (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm with you, xthebillx. I'm getting really frustrated here, too. I'm on the list as the earliest pre-order that has not yet shipped. The 2 times I've reached out to Live Chat, I just get generic "we don't know" messages.

I'm seeing in other threads that other resellers have been shipping second batches already for people that ordered...LAST WEEK.

Something is really wrong here and I wish I knew what it was. Is it that B&H really has not received a second shipment? I find it hard to believe if other competitors have.

Some speculation:

1. Canon really dropped the ball here and is not distributing the product fairly. Why two shipments to a competitor that clearly has less demand? Perhaps B&H never did get a second shipment, but the situation is getting increasingly suspicious. I'm starting to think it's one of these latter situations:

2. B&H favors "time-off" - case in point that they only take online orders when it's convenient. Not common for online retailers. In this second scenario, I could see them sitting on a huge stock and getting around to it when they feel like it.

3. B&H is being unfair to their online customers. Perhaps there was so much walk-in demand, they did receive a second shipment and they are trying to make their face-to-face customers happy and selling to them until demand dies down and then finally deciding to pay attention to their online customers. If this is true, B&H, please don't penalize those of us that are not in NY and that have been loyal customers for years.

Is there anyone that has been buying from their New York store that can report on this? What kind of in-store stock have they been having?

I really like B&H's prices, and their phone staff is knowledgeable. This experience, however, has taught me to never do a pre-order through them again.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

B&H is a highly reputable organization IMHO....if you ever have the opportunity to visit them in NYC you will be so overwhelmed with their operation that you will want to find a case study on their operation but probably won't. It's amazing and probably closer to Top Secret than anything we could ever contemplate.

Having said that, there is a well known common understanding of the benefits from being a loyal B&H customer and the balance of their own mission statement; a knowledgble and insightful open minded point of view on how and when they do business and what to expect is required....look into the bigger picture. (wink)


----------



## canonuser (Mar 28, 2012)

I agree. I have had great phone conversations with them on the phone in the past. Not only courteous, but friendly, patient, and knowledgeable. I do like them as a company and I am one of those loyal customers.

I'm not sure what "benefits" you speak of, but as an online loyal customer, I don't have access to them. I'm "just a number" and happen to be one of those that is being kept in the dark.

It's really too bad that we as a community have to do our own investigating to figure out who ordered what and when and how many shipments have gone out. They shouldn't have to make us work this hard for clarity on the situation. More transparency would be nice so people don't feel as though their patience is being taken advantage of.


----------



## peederj (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't conceive of a universe in which a leading online retailer would sit on stock or mislead its customers for convenience purposes.

Suggesting that their observance of their religious tradition is a matter of "convenience" is a 100% unacceptable slur.

I am certain Canon has limited their stock and has tried to prop up its mom-and-pop channel instead with inventory. It's Canon you should be hating on.

but even then remember there essentially is no working software yet. There are workarounds that are satisfactory but these are the early days.

I ordered as early as I could from them, while you were "conveniently" asleep, and I have mine in perfect working order. I am so sorry you were unable to provide a strong customer response to their sales offer, clearly you need to examine your procedures and efficiency.


----------



## dbherman (Mar 28, 2012)

canonuser said:


> I'm with you, xthebillx. I'm getting really frustrated here, too. I'm on the list as the earliest pre-order that has not yet shipped. The 2 times I've reached out to Live Chat, I just get generic "we don't know" messages.
> 
> I'm seeing in other threads that other resellers have been shipping second batches already for people that ordered...LAST WEEK.
> 
> ...



Couple of things. First of all, as someone else just mentioned, saying that taking time off for a holiday as convenience is completely out of line. B and H is owned and operated by mostly orthodox Jews, they are taking time off because it is their religion and faith, not just for vacation. 

Second, they have not sold any in store from my knowledge, I was there earlier this week and the gentleman i talked with said all shipments are going towards online orders.


----------



## canonuser (Mar 28, 2012)

I did state in the first scenario that Cannon could be to blame. Funny that the person that started this thread, also to get to down to the bottom of things, called them "B*tches & Hos". I thought I did my best to express frustration but without name calling but no one started attacking him. Apologies if I offended anyone. Truly. I'm just trying to understand better what's going on just like everyone that's participating in this thread.


----------



## xthebillx (Mar 28, 2012)

*WOAH!* 

This was never intended to be a bash B&H thread. I've used them exclusively (except on Saturdays and Holidays) since I was in school in the late 90's. Conveniently, there is no pro camera shop where I live, so I still make 100% of my purchases through them. They are a phenomenal operation (I do miss the flying green buckets, however).

Nevertheless, let's not move into a place that includes deriding, no matter how subtly or implied, anyone's faith.

Patience is what we need to exhibit. The demand for this body most certainly exceeds the production and supply chain, and we will all get ours in due time.

As an aside, I used "B*tches & Hos" in the colloquial. I grew up in New York, went to school in NYC, and they're commonly referred to as such in that neck of the woods. No harm intended.

Let's focus on the task at hand - discerning how large that first shipment was so we can ballpark the second one.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## xthebillx (Mar 28, 2012)

I contacted B&H yesterday via chat. Monday could very well be the day!


----------



## FaZe5 (Mar 28, 2012)

That is great news! Bodes well for my 560xx order.

What people need to realize is that the whole forecast for them is very fluid. Maybe they know how many are coming...but it is unknowable how many people that are in line to get one will cancel their order for body only and get a kit or go somewhere else.

And, thank you Henry for giving out the info you can. One piece of advice for BH would be to disable your chat window if it is never going to work. I've tried many times this week and it never works. I have no idea how the OP got in.


----------



## JasonATL (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't want to rain on anyone's parade. But, I contacted them last week (Friday, I believe). They told me then that my order (565xx) would ship in their next order to be received the following week (which would be this week). So, I think at least one of us didn't receive very reliable information.

I've been a loyal B&H customer for a long time and I defended them leading up to last Thursday. I still defend them, but that doesn't change the fact that I'm disappointed. They haven't been unfair or unprofessional. Rather, I'm disappointed that my loyalty didn't pay off because B&H didn't get as large an allocation of 5D3 bodies (relative to their pre-orders) as others -- meaning, I would have been better off ordering from someone else in this case. I'm also disappointed in Canon, as they have neglected their existing customer base by providing more kits than bodies to retailers (such as B&H), again relative to pre-orders.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

canonuser said:


> I agree. I have had great phone conversations with them on the phone in the past. Not only courteous, but friendly, patient, and knowledgeable. I do like them as a company and I am one of those loyal customers.
> 
> I'm not sure what "benefits" you speak of, but as an online loyal customer, I don't have access to them. I'm "just a number" and happen to be one of those that is being kept in the dark.
> 
> It's really too bad that we as a community have to do our own investigating to figure out who ordered what and when and how many shipments have gone out. They shouldn't have to make us work this hard for clarity on the situation. More transparency would be nice so people don't feel as though their patience is being taken advantage of.



The benefits I receive as a customer are consistently prompt shipments and consistentenly excellent advise. It also does not hurt that I live in NJ and get my stuff the following day. 

I do not get perturbed working around thier Holiday Schedule, it is posted on their site, they have pop-ups well in advance to inform their customers and I bear their schedule mind with something I may be seeking.

They have to work around their own Holiday scehdule to and I'd take a guess and say this items distribution is probably causing them a fair amount of grief with crunch time and timelines closing in on them too.


----------



## Slashp (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,

I just ordered my the 5D Mark III with the kit lens yesterday 11pm PST and received an email this morning saying the order has been shipped already.

John


----------



## FaZe5 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes, they have been shipping the kits. Many of them to folks who are throwing the lens on eBay. I've already got the 24-105L, don't need another. Seems like Canon either wants to sell lots of kits, or they did not accurately forecast the demand for body only units.


----------



## dbherman (Mar 28, 2012)

anyone need a 24-105 so i can get the kit!! already have one, man i wish they had those bodies coming in faster!


----------



## FaZe5 (Mar 28, 2012)

*I think the shipment arrived...*

   

B&H order Status 560xx - ITEM IN STOCK - ORDER SENT TO WAREHOUSE


----------



## xthebillx (Mar 28, 2012)

This just in!
Order 577xx in stock on the way to the warehouse!


----------



## iMagic (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm 587 and still backordered


----------



## AustinSchmitz (Mar 28, 2012)

583 Body-ony order still backordered. Patient.


----------



## JasonATL (Mar 28, 2012)

JasonATL said:


> I don't want to rain on anyone's parade. But, I contacted them last week (Friday, I believe). They told me then that my order (565xx) would ship in their next order to be received the following week (which would be this week). So, I think at least one of us didn't receive very reliable information.



Okay, now I'll provide some sunshine.

My order status now shows "In stock, order sent to warehouse." And my credit card has been charged. This is a change on both fronts from earlier today (not that I've been checking hourly or anything) ;D

Edit: I just checked and status is "Shipped." 

I'm order 565xx. 

It looks like I might have just made the cut. The good news is that this seems to confirm that the information I was given last week by B&H was accurate. Thus, I would tend to believe that the systems the customer service folks are looking at are fairly accurate.

Also, xthebillx, thanks for starting this thread. And, please check your messages. I PM'd you regarding editing your post above.


----------



## AustinSchmitz (Mar 28, 2012)

Yea, guys, Im getting good news too. I just talked to a rep and was told my order would be fulfilled this week. I'm around order 583xx.


----------



## dhoy (Mar 28, 2012)

Order Number 10197563XX at warehouse

YEESSSSSS - Going from 30D to 5d Mark III


----------



## Isurus (Mar 28, 2012)

564XX also shipped!


----------



## singleex (Mar 28, 2012)

10197559xx shipped


----------



## Seamus (Mar 28, 2012)

Patience rewarded, congrats!!! ;D


----------



## jtvd (Mar 28, 2012)

I see everyone sharing order numbers and ship dates trying to figure out how soon they'll be receiving their body. My order number is 380565xxx, were there really 200,000,000 orders between 3/2 and 3/20? Should I be expecting it sometime next year?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah mine is 8653xx . I'm really hoping I will get mine before Passover! Feining to go out and shoot! My mark II took up swimming in the ocean a couple of weeks back. Luckily I had insurance on it so I figured I would upgrade to the mark III. Couldn't get here soon enough!


----------



## morelos1900 (Mar 29, 2012)

97587XX shipped!!!!!!!!


----------



## iMagic (Mar 29, 2012)

XXX97587XX Shipped! Hey do we have the same number? My prefix is 101.


----------



## morelos1900 (Mar 29, 2012)

10197587XX


----------



## DeepShadows (Mar 30, 2012)

So anyone from second or third day ordering get one yet?


----------



## Pep12 (Mar 30, 2012)

My order number is 73xxx (March 4th), was told not to get it before April 5th. Cancelled my order on March 27th, placed an order with Best Buy the same day, got it yesterday. body only.


----------



## cdavidc (Mar 30, 2012)

I just talked to B&H and the said they don't think there will be anymore shipments before the Passover closing


----------



## Sharp (Mar 30, 2012)

Correct me if i'm wrong, but this is where we are:

10197527xx First Shipment
10197528xx First Shipment
10197531xx First Shipment
10197532xx First Shipment
10197536xx First Shipment
10197538xx First Shipment
10197544xx First Shipment
10197546xx First Shipment
10197553xx Second Shipment
10197554xx Second Shipment
10197554xx Second Shipment
10197557xx Second Shipment
10197559xx Second Shipment
10197560xx Second Shipment
10197563xx Second Shipment
10197565xx Second Shipment
10197576xx Second Shipment
10197577xx Second Shipment
10197597xx 1200 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197636xx 1443 EST 3/2 Backorder
10197649xx 1900 EST 3/3 Backorder
10197722xx 1200 EST 3/4 Backorder
10197974xx 0925 EST 3/6 Backorder
10198120xx 1200 EST 3/7 Backorder
10198200xx 1200 EST 3/7 Backorder
10198234xx 1200 EST 3/8 Backorder
10198983xx 1200 EST 3/14 Backorder


----------



## chief3 (Mar 30, 2012)

10197860xx ordered body only on 5 March....starting to look for another place to get mine.


----------



## h4ldol (Mar 30, 2012)

Sharp said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong, but this is where we are:



Wow, thanks for going through all the order numbers to compile this list!

My preorder from B&H, which I cancelled in order to order it from J&R instead, was: 1019753632 

So, I guess I would have been in the 1st wave, and probably would have received it this week since I live in WA. 

Still, an $175 extra cashback from Discover made it worthwhile to get it from J&R, who shipped it on 3/28/12 with delivery scheduled for 4/4/12.


----------



## DeepShadows (Mar 31, 2012)

Hmmmm so I wonder if the April 2nd is still another date they will receive a shipment? if so maybe mine will be in it. Does anyone know if they just don't receive shipments during their holiday? There must be some workers maybe receiving shipments or something? If not I feel I might as well just cancel and take the hit for currency exchange and walk into a local store and buy one before my trip to Hawaii in May. Never would have thought that ordering 36 hours after the pre-order became available would put me in the 3rd, 4th, or maybe even 5th shipment.


----------



## charlie44 (Mar 31, 2012)

Got an email on the 29th from BH. My delivery date is April 2. I pre- ordered at 9 am on March 2. Can't wait to try out my new lenses.


----------



## cdavidc (Apr 1, 2012)

I just called B& H and changed to the kit.they said it will ship April 02. Put my 24-105 that I have now on Kijiji
and it sold in 5 min


----------



## DeepShadows (Apr 2, 2012)

Anybody get shipping notices for today? Wasn't there supposed to be a shipment April 2nd?


----------



## RichATL (Apr 3, 2012)

Got mine today (body only)... ordered 3/2 around 8am


----------



## Sharp (Apr 3, 2012)

DeepShadows said:


> Anybody get shipping notices for today? Wasn't there supposed to be a shipment April 2nd?



I heard that too, but I thought it was rather a delivery date of someone instead of a new batch of shipment.

I still hope that they will have a "double batch" after the passover..........

At least I assume there will be another batch Thursday before the passover..


----------



## DeepShadows (Apr 4, 2012)

I officially cancelled my order now that Canadian stores came to their senses so maybe someone with patience will get there's a little sooner than they would if I didn't cancel


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Apr 4, 2012)

Here in Atlanta, no Best Buy stores will be carrying the 5D3 in the store, you have to order it. This was learned and verified with a visit to a store that carries the 5D2 and looking at the inventory readout on the BB computer system and looking at the inventory control codes.

I walked into a Best Buy on Sunday, March 25, with a 10% off coupon and a $50 rewards card. Ordered the camera, the 10% off was honored as it did not exclude Canon DSLR (it did exclude Nikon and Sony), applied the rewards card and was all done for $3165 including tax. There were 63 in the warehouse at the time. Now, there are none.

BB called 2 days later and I picked up the camera on Wednesday March 28.



No pre-order


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 4, 2012)

sublime LightWorks said:


> Ordered the camera, the 10% off was honored as it did not exclude Canon DSLR (it did exclude Nikon and Sony), applied the rewards card and was all done for $3165 including tax.


Wow - great price. How much tax do you pay? 10% off of 3500 is 3150, that only leaves $15 for tax.


----------



## LIsnap (Apr 4, 2012)

Best Buy in NY is selling them in store. You can check inventory on bestbuy.com and enter your zip code. Not available for shipping, only in-store pick up. I got mine in Westbury, NY last week and cancelled my B&H pre-order. Right now the body only is in stock in Valley Stream, NY. Worth a try to check near you, you may get lucky.


----------



## opiuman (Apr 4, 2012)

Aish, just ordered yesterday at BH. Probably won't see it until May, makes the kit and sell the 24-105 really tempting


----------



## aluckyshot (Apr 4, 2012)

Order Number: 10197618XX 
Order Date: 03/02/2012 
Order Type: WEB 
Order Status: In stock, order sent to warehouse  

Whoop! I was not passed over by B&H!!! ;D
Must have got a shipment in today or yesterday from Canon.


----------



## npc2396 (Apr 4, 2012)

Order 1019764xxx sent to warehouse. I was literally just checking the web site to cancel and buy the kit. Yeah. Ordered on 3/2 at 5:00pm est.


----------



## aluckyshot (Apr 4, 2012)

npc2396 said:


> Order 1019764xxx sent to warehouse. I was literally just checking the web site to cancel and buy the kit. Yeah. Ordered on 3/2 at 5:00pm est.



I wonder how far we were bumped up the "body only" list because of cancellations for the kit.


----------



## opiuman (Apr 4, 2012)

I ordered yesterday afternoon with 10201027xx... going to be a long time haha


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 4, 2012)

opiuman said:


> Aish, just ordered yesterday at BH. Probably won't see it until May, makes the kit and sell the 24-105 really tempting



That's what I did. I pre-ordered a 'body only' on 3/2, but when I didn't receive a ship notification on the 22nd(and was told on the phone that I was not going to be in the first wave by B&H) I ordered the kit on 3/22, received it the morning of the 23rd and after giving it a little workout that Saturday, cancelled my body only pre-order that Sunday. I wasn't going to cancel until I had one in-hand. I saw where a LOT of people ordered from other dealers who said they had them in-stock and immediately cancelled their original pre-orders and then got hosed because that dealer really didn't and then they "lost their place in line" when they cancelled with the first dealer.


----------



## discoverit (Apr 4, 2012)

I ordered my Canon 5D mark III body only on 3/03/12. *B&H just posted it has shipped UPS*, but UPS doesn't show it in their tracking system yet. Hoping to get it in three days. ;D


----------



## opiuman (Apr 4, 2012)

RunAndGun said:


> opiuman said:
> 
> 
> > Aish, just ordered yesterday at BH. Probably won't see it until May, makes the kit and sell the 24-105 really tempting
> ...



At the same time I really don't want to deal with selling the 24-105, I do have a 24-70 and the 70-200 already but I keep hearing about how the 24-105 is a nice walkaround general purpose lens but I'm not sure I see the need for it yet for me.


----------



## Lenscracker (Apr 4, 2012)

Just received notification from B&H that my 5D3 is shipping today. Order number 1019762254. I hope every preorder gets filled soon.


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 5, 2012)

If you need/want the 24-105, the kit is really a good deal, it saves you about $350 on the lens. If you don't and sell it for say $1K, someone is still saving $150 and you're "making" $200 or essentially getting the body for $3300 instead of $3500. Win/Win for everyone. I'm not saying that should be your motivation for doing it that way, but it's a good solution to a problem.


----------



## opiuman (Apr 5, 2012)

RunAndGun said:


> If you need/want the 24-105, the kit is really a good deal, it saves you about $350 on the lens. If you don't and sell it for say $1K, someone is still saving $150 and you're "making" $200 or essentially getting the body for $3300 instead of $3500. Win/Win for everyone. I'm not saying that should be your motivation for doing it that way, but it's a good solution to a problem.



That's what I initially thought at first too but after browsing a few places I can only find people selling it for slightly over 800 which is pretty much negligible in terms of total cost on top of having to spend the effort to find a buyer. I think the flood of 24-105 from kit may have lowered the street price?


----------



## He (Apr 5, 2012)

Ordered on 3/3, 21:00, order #10197659XX
Spoke to B&H CR today and was told not to expect it before Passover.
Then... got notification for shipment just an hour ago


----------



## Sharp (Apr 5, 2012)

> 10197527xx First Shipment
> 10197528xx First Shipment
> 10197531xx First Shipment
> 10197532xx First Shipment
> ...



See the update above. Feel free to correct anything wrong!

PS: i'm still so far away from my 5D3 (10198234xx)


----------



## Todd_H (Apr 5, 2012)

You can add my order to the list above:

10198708XX ordered 9:50am 3/13 - Backordered


----------



## JohnSonnek (Apr 5, 2012)

Yikes. I'm going to be waiting forever! I just ordered yesterday, 4/4. I asked and was told they have no idea when my order will be filled. 

Order #1020107***


----------



## Quince135 (Apr 5, 2012)

Added my order (10198004xx 1200 EST 3/6 Backorder) to the list. I was hoping to get it before Passover, but I guess thats not going to happen.

10197527xx First Shipment
10197528xx First Shipment
10197531xx First Shipment
10197532xx First Shipment
10197536xx First Shipment
10197538xx First Shipment
10197544xx First Shipment
10197546xx First Shipment
10197553xx Second Shipment
10197554xx Second Shipment
10197554xx Second Shipment
10197557xx Second Shipment
10197559xx Second Shipment
10197560xx Second Shipment
10197563xx Second Shipment
10197565xx Second Shipment
10197576xx Second Shipment
10197577xx Second Shipment
10197597xx Third Shipment
10197636xx Third Shipment
10197649xx Third Shipment
10197659xx Third Shipment
10197722xx 1200 EST 3/4 Backorder
10197974xx 0925 EST 3/6 Backorder
10198004xx 1200 EST 3/6 Backorder
10198120xx 1200 EST 3/7 Backorder
10198200xx 1200 EST 3/7 Backorder
10198234xx 1200 EST 3/8 Backorder 
10198708xx 0950 EST 3/13 Backorder
10198983xx 1200 EST 3/14 Backorder


----------



## Quince135 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yahoo!!! 10198004xx 03/06/2012 In stock, order sent to warehouse


----------



## opiuman (Apr 5, 2012)

JohnSonnek said:


> Yikes. I'm going to be waiting forever! I just ordered yesterday, 4/4. I asked and was told they have no idea when my order will be filled.
> 
> Order #1020107***



Tell me about it haha ordered on 4/3 and 1020102xxx so not that much more in front -_-



Quince135 said:


> Yahoo!!! 10198004xx 03/06/2012 In stock, order sent to warehouse



That means they've cleared out all the initial preorders I believe which is probably a lot. Hopefully the ones after will clear faster since there's probably less order numbers related to the 5D at that point.


----------



## Sharp (Apr 5, 2012)

W00T im soo pleased, just got my tracking number for my 5D3 (order 10198200xx).

Dont know what happent as i was so far in the queue! Anyway, thats a nice holiday start!


----------



## opiuman (Apr 5, 2012)

Sharp said:


> W00T im soo pleased, just got my tracking number for my 5D3 (order 10198200xx).
> 
> Dont know what happent as i was so far in the queue! Anyway, thats a nice holiday start!



I believe that makes it like this now.

10197527xx First Shipment
10197528xx First Shipment
10197531xx First Shipment
10197532xx First Shipment
10197536xx First Shipment
10197538xx First Shipment
10197544xx First Shipment
10197546xx First Shipment
10197553xx Second Shipment
10197554xx Second Shipment
10197554xx Second Shipment
10197557xx Second Shipment
10197559xx Second Shipment
10197560xx Second Shipment
10197563xx Second Shipment
10197565xx Second Shipment
10197576xx Second Shipment
10197577xx Second Shipment
10197597xx Third Shipment
10197636xx Third Shipment
10197649xx Third Shipment
10197659xx Third Shipment
10197722xx Fourth Shipment
10197974xx Fourth Shipment
10198004xx Fourth Shipment
10198120xx Fourth Shipment
10198200xx Fourth Shipment
10198234xx 1200 EST 3/8 Backorder 
10198708xx 0950 EST 3/13 Backorder
10198983xx 1200 EST 3/14 Backorder
1020102xxx 4/3 Backorder
1020107xxx 4/4 Backorder


----------



## CarpetFeet (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, confirmed, 10198120xx ordered 03/07 shipped via UPS ;D


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 5, 2012)

A wedding photographer friend of mine just got a shipping confirmation today from BH.


----------



## crash (Apr 6, 2012)

Adding my order on 3/26:


10197527xx First Shipment
10197528xx First Shipment
10197531xx First Shipment
10197532xx First Shipment
10197536xx First Shipment
10197538xx First Shipment
10197544xx First Shipment
10197546xx First Shipment
10197553xx Second Shipment
10197554xx Second Shipment
10197554xx Second Shipment
10197557xx Second Shipment
10197559xx Second Shipment
10197560xx Second Shipment
10197563xx Second Shipment
10197565xx Second Shipment
10197576xx Second Shipment
10197577xx Second Shipment
10197597xx Third Shipment
10197636xx Third Shipment
10197649xx Third Shipment
10197659xx Third Shipment
10197722xx Fourth Shipment
10197974xx Fourth Shipment
10198004xx Fourth Shipment
10198120xx Fourth Shipment
10198200xx Fourth Shipment
10198234xx 1200 EST 3/8 Backorder 
10198708xx 0950 EST 3/13 Backorder
10198983xx 1200 EST 3/14 Backorder
10200156xx 2110 EST 3/26 Backorder
1020102xxx 4/3 Backorder
1020107xxx 4/4 Backorder


----------



## Renato (Apr 6, 2012)

Adding my order on 4/05:


10197527xx First Shipment
10197528xx First Shipment
10197531xx First Shipment
10197532xx First Shipment
10197536xx First Shipment
10197538xx First Shipment
10197544xx First Shipment
10197546xx First Shipment
10197553xx Second Shipment
10197554xx Second Shipment
10197554xx Second Shipment
10197557xx Second Shipment
10197559xx Second Shipment
10197560xx Second Shipment
10197563xx Second Shipment
10197565xx Second Shipment
10197576xx Second Shipment
10197577xx Second Shipment
10197597xx Third Shipment
10197636xx Third Shipment
10197649xx Third Shipment
10197659xx Third Shipment
10197722xx Fourth Shipment
10197974xx Fourth Shipment
10198004xx Fourth Shipment
10198120xx Fourth Shipment
10198200xx Fourth Shipment
10198234xx 1200 EST 3/8 Backorder
10198708xx 0950 EST 3/13 Backorder
10198983xx 1200 EST 3/14 Backorder
10200156xx 2110 EST 3/26 Backorder
1020102xxx 4/3 Backorder
1020107xxx 4/4 Backorder
10201137xx 4/5 Backorder


----------



## jasonsim (Apr 6, 2012)

sublime LightWorks said:


> Here in Atlanta, no Best Buy stores will be carrying the 5D3 in the store, you have to order it. This was learned and verified with a visit to a store that carries the 5D2 and looking at the inventory readout on the BB computer system and looking at the inventory control codes.
> 
> I walked into a Best Buy on Sunday, March 25, with a 10% off coupon and a $50 rewards card. Ordered the camera, the 10% off was honored as it did not exclude Canon DSLR (it did exclude Nikon and Sony), applied the rewards card and was all done for $3165 including tax. There were 63 in the warehouse at the time. Now, there are none.
> 
> ...



That was extremely lucky. I tried to do the same last Sat. but was turned down with my 10% coupon. The fine print does say only in stock items. You lucked out! I did order at Beach Camera on 4/03 and it shipped and will arrive on 04/07. I cannot wait. Just in time for Easter.


----------



## DHL1313 (Apr 6, 2012)

Added mine 1200 EST 3/13

Really not loving the holiday break



10197527xx First Shipment
10197528xx First Shipment
10197531xx First Shipment
10197532xx First Shipment
10197536xx First Shipment
10197538xx First Shipment
10197544xx First Shipment
10197546xx First Shipment
10197553xx Second Shipment
10197554xx Second Shipment
10197554xx Second Shipment
10197557xx Second Shipment
10197559xx Second Shipment
10197560xx Second Shipment
10197563xx Second Shipment
10197565xx Second Shipment
10197576xx Second Shipment
10197577xx Second Shipment
10197597xx Third Shipment
10197636xx Third Shipment
10197649xx Third Shipment
10197659xx Third Shipment
10197722xx Fourth Shipment
10197974xx Fourth Shipment
10198004xx Fourth Shipment
10198120xx Fourth Shipment
10198200xx Fourth Shipment
10198234xx 1200 EST 3/8 Backorder
10198708xx 0950 EST 3/13 Backorder
10198807xx 1200 EST 3/13 Backorder
10198983xx 1200 EST 3/14 Backorder
10200156xx 2110 EST 3/26 Backorder
1020102xxx 4/3 Backorder
1020107xxx 4/4 Backorder
10201137xx 4/5 Backorder


----------



## Damonius (Apr 6, 2012)

Added

10197527xx First Shipment
10197528xx First Shipment
10197531xx First Shipment
10197532xx First Shipment
10197536xx First Shipment
10197538xx First Shipment
10197544xx First Shipment
10197546xx First Shipment
10197553xx Second Shipment
10197554xx Second Shipment
10197554xx Second Shipment
10197557xx Second Shipment
10197559xx Second Shipment
10197560xx Second Shipment
10197563xx Second Shipment
10197565xx Second Shipment
10197576xx Second Shipment
10197577xx Second Shipment
10197597xx Third Shipment
10197636xx Third Shipment
10197649xx Third Shipment
10197659xx Third Shipment
10197722xx Fourth Shipment
10197974xx Fourth Shipment
10198004xx Fourth Shipment
10198120xx Fourth Shipment
10198200xx Fourth Shipment
10198234xx 1200 EST 3/8 Backorder
10198708xx 0950 EST 3/13 Backorder
10198807xx 1200 EST 3/13 Backorder
10198983xx 1200 EST 3/14 Backorder
10200156xx 2110 EST 3/26 Backorder
1020102xxx 4/3 Backorder
1020107xxx 4/4 Backorder
10201083XX 4/4 Backorder
10201137xx 4/5 Backorder


----------



## evgeshag (Apr 8, 2012)

Added

10197527xx First Shipment
10197528xx First Shipment
10197531xx First Shipment
10197532xx First Shipment
10197536xx First Shipment
10197538xx First Shipment
10197544xx First Shipment
10197546xx First Shipment
10197553xx Second Shipment
10197554xx Second Shipment
10197554xx Second Shipment
10197557xx Second Shipment
10197559xx Second Shipment
10197560xx Second Shipment
10197563xx Second Shipment
10197565xx Second Shipment
10197576xx Second Shipment
10197577xx Second Shipment
10197597xx Third Shipment
10197636xx Third Shipment
10197649xx Third Shipment
10197659xx Third Shipment
10197722xx Fourth Shipment
10197974xx Fourth Shipment
10198004xx Fourth Shipment
10198120xx Fourth Shipment
10198200xx Fourth Shipment
10198234xx 1200 EST 3/8 Backorder
10198708xx 0950 EST 3/13 Backorder
10198807xx 1200 EST 3/13 Backorder
10198983xx 1200 EST 3/14 Backorder
10199203xx 3/18 Backorder 
10200156xx 2110 EST 3/26 Backorder
1020102xxx 4/3 Backorder
1020107xxx 4/4 Backorder
10201083XX 4/4 Backorder
10201137xx 4/5 Backorder


----------



## Mokh24 (Apr 8, 2012)

My order number is 3818282xx
Its an international order... Could be the reason my order number starts with a 381 and not a 101...
Order date: 4/03


----------



## RKY39 (Apr 8, 2012)

. # IS 382817XX.IT'S NOT INTERNATIONAL, IM IN CALIF.ADORAMA HAS IN STOCK ON EASTER,APR 8 AT 3:00. I JUST ORDERED ONE.


----------



## echojs (Apr 9, 2012)

10197636xx update.. you can take mine off since I canceled with B&H and ordered my body elsewhere and got it last week.


----------



## Mokh24 (Apr 15, 2012)

Any new body only preorders fulfilled after the passover ?


----------



## PintPlease (Apr 16, 2012)

You can add mine to the list. 1019991xxx. Ordered on 3/24/12. Backordered.


----------



## hoghavemercy (Apr 16, 2012)

my 983xx 3/14 was cancelled since i pre-ordered at Adorama too on 4/04 and they have it on stock, i will have it by Wednesday 4/18   :-X


----------



## Mokh24 (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyone ordered later than march 08 got his mark iii shipped ???


----------



## digitalz (Apr 18, 2012)

Ordered April 1. 1020071XXX

Not shipped yet. :-\


----------



## Mokh24 (Apr 18, 2012)

Too early for april orders it seems!!! i've prdered on april 3 :s
I am afraid the light leak issue could make us wait l even longer? I am not hearin from anyone who ordered on march 8 or later...


----------



## Mokh24 (Apr 18, 2012)

I've received the below email from b&h customer service... Really hoping it will be shipped before end of april !!!


"I'm really sorry to hear that you are having such trouble with your purchase, and I really apologize for any inconvenience this has caused. Please understand that this camera is the hottest on the market, and we started accepting order on 3/2. Unlike other camera stores B&H has a much higher volume or order to fill. Currently we are still filling orders placed on 3/8, so it will probably take some time to fill your order date of 4/3. 

Unfortunately the reason you have been getting such responses, because those are the facts. We don't always know how many are coming and how often they come. We do fill order on a first come first serve basis. Unfortunately at this time we have yet to have anon confirm when the next shipment will arrive, and how many are coming. Your position on the list isn't the important factor. For example if you are #444 and we receive a shipment of 250 once a week, then you are about 2 weeks away. However if you are #99 and we receive one shipment a week, and only 25 at a time then you are about a month away. 

As you can see guessing isn't much fun, at B&H we only provide information that is factual. So since we don't know we don't guess. I can tell you that we have filled 3/4 of our preorders, and Canon has done a great job of shipping us as many as they can. I would hope that before April is over we will be able to ship your order, unfortunately I cannot tell you for certain. I apologize for any inconvenience and I hope you enjoy your honeymoon. 


Please let us know if there is anything else we can assist you with. 

Thank you, we appreciate your business. "


----------



## cinemEYEs VP (Apr 18, 2012)

Ordered March 25... Still nothing here! I have a feeling the light leak issue has slowed the process a little. Im thinking early May for myself unfortunately.


----------



## Todd_H (Apr 18, 2012)

Mine was the 10198708xx 0950 EST 3/13 order listed above. My order showed "processing" this past Monday on the website, but I found the body only at Adorama, so I jumped on it and cancelled my B&H order.


----------



## Renato (Apr 18, 2012)

I am pissed off at B&h. They are not providing any information about backlog period. I am guessing they don't want people to cancel the orders by knowing that their backlog is enormous. I ordered on april 4th and they charged my credit card the same day. They say it is because of international order, but my currency is in dollars so no possibility of exchange problems. They have my money and do not provide any information. I am seriously considering canceling the order. To top all this frustration Canon is mute and deaf also.


----------



## lhammarlund (Apr 18, 2012)

Ordered on 03/13/12 Order # 10198735xx. Haven't heard a thing. Mine hasn't ever said anything other than Backordered when I check the site. I'll update in this thread when mine ships.


----------



## Mokh24 (Apr 19, 2012)

And now the-digital-picture.com is saying he has received info that canon canada and uk are holding shipments!!!!

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=2267

What a GREAT NEWS !!!!!!!


----------



## AShergill (Apr 19, 2012)

I had planned to order from Adorama after they opened from the Passover holiday. Happened to check on Newegg while perusing for some CF cards, and saw both the kit and body-only in stock (on the 13th, I think.) Went for the kit right away, and it was delivered last evening! Glad I didn't wait as the Newegg stock ran out by the following day.


----------



## Mokh24 (Apr 19, 2012)

I was chatting with a cs rep from b&h and he has informed me that they haven't received any shipments from canon since the passover!!!
Is it possible canon US r going to announce the suspension too ?


----------



## DHL1313 (Apr 22, 2012)

I called again last week and they said maybe a week or so.... That will put us into May


----------



## Mokh24 (Apr 24, 2012)

I dont really care about hearing anything more about the light leak issue!!! This non-issue just lead us to a waste of canon's and our time!!! Now i'll be waiting for my toy!!!

Please keep us posted guys in case anyone got his markiii shipped in the coming days !


----------



## Lord Durin (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi everybody, I'd just like to say we here in Russia Saint-Petersburg expect our major retailers to start selling the camera around 9-10th of May. This date was rumored since the delay was annouced. So, probably, B&H and others also will get stock and start shipping by that date.


----------



## Renato (Apr 24, 2012)

Lord Durin said:


> Hi everybody, I'd just like to say we here in Russia Saint-Petersburg expect our major retailers to start selling the camera around 9-10th of May. This date was rumored since the delay was annouced. So, probably, B&H and others also will get stock and start shipping by that date.



That seems correct. Canon will accept the fix cameras about May 10th when they have shipped all the backlog!
Thanks for your input. Or course Canon has not officially informed sh!* to us, the hand that feeds them!


----------



## Mokh24 (Apr 24, 2012)

I dont find this logical... I think we're gonna start seeing some shipments in the few coming days... IMO canon has lost alot because of the suspension of shipments (especially that it came directly after the passover)...
In addition, yesterday i was checking b&h and i noticed they had the markiii "out of stock" and they stopped accepting preorders. Today they are accepting preorders again, so i think this proves they are awaiting some shipments soon.

That's just my opinion!


----------



## GUNSLINGERBUNNY (Apr 26, 2012)

I ordered mine on the 21st of March and it's still backordered.

I did check Best Buy's website and it's sold out online but you can have it shipped to a store and I want to say it used to say (when they had them in-stock) "usually ships in 1 to 2 days" but now it says "usually ships in 3 to 5 days". So does this mean they are anticipating getting a shipment in within the next 3 to 5 days? could be something, could not be. I guess we'll see in about a week though.


----------



## DHL1313 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm hearing all different dates. B&H just says "we don't know" they did say that they will be shipping orders from 3/12-3/13 range when they get their next shipment (only because that is when my order was placed) I would like a non-defective one before wedding season. 8)


----------



## ramon123 (Apr 26, 2012)

I spoke to a B&H rep and he said that stock is on the way. I'm pretty sure B&H are going to get some big shipments in now that they are producing (at full production speed) the fixed 5D3 model in both Canon 5D3 factories.


----------



## Mokh24 (Apr 26, 2012)

@ramon123, isn't this what you wrote on 3 other threads ? Ok we got it !!! 2 canon factories at full speed :s


----------



## ramon123 (Apr 26, 2012)

Mokh24 said:


> @ramon123, isn't this what you wrote on 3 other threads ? Ok we got it !!! 2 canon factories at full speed :s



Is that all you have to contribute to this forum?


----------



## Mokh24 (Apr 29, 2012)

Any updates guys ? Have anyone got his order shipped from B&H after the light leak issue resolution ?


----------



## digitalz (Apr 29, 2012)

Nothing yet. I was able to take advantage of the double down deal for canon. I had B&H move the camera to a new invoice since it hadn't shipped yet. So if anybody was looking to buy a lens.


----------



## Mokh24 (Apr 29, 2012)

Me too... I got 220$ off of my 16-35 lens that i ordered with the 5d3 back in april 3 ... Desperately waiting !!!


----------



## ljiang (Apr 29, 2012)

I want to do the same. Did your movement of invoice impact your shipment? Did you call the customer service to make it?


----------



## hnjdk (Apr 30, 2012)

I have my 5D3 on order from the main pro supplyer in Denmark.

Last week (thursday) i got an invitation to join a demo of the 5D3 and the 600EX-RT flash at the same store at May 9th.

I hope i can take my camera with me home on that date. Guess the dealer will be happy too, i'm buying some L-glass at the same time to get some rebate/goodwill !!!

;D 

Kind regards

Henrik N. Jensen


----------



## Mokh24 (Apr 30, 2012)

ljiang said:


> I want to do the same. Did your movement of invoice impact your shipment? Did you call the customer service to make it?



I just requested this through the Live chat... I asked the CS rep and he confirmed that this won't change my location in the queue...
But now that I am considering buying from somewhere else (maybe ebay as it would be the first place to find one), I won't benefit from this 220$ rebate that I got. I am sick of waiting for B&H !!!


----------



## ljiang (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Mokh24. I got rebate too. Seems a long wait to get the stuff


----------



## PintPlease (Apr 30, 2012)

Same deal here. Added the 24 1.4 II to my 5D3 order from March and doubled the instant rebate to $240.

The 24 will be here in two days, and will need to settle for being exercised on the 7D until the 5D3 makes its long-awaited arrival.


----------



## Mokh24 (Apr 30, 2012)

PintPlease said:


> Same deal here. Added the 24 1.4 II to my 5D3 order from March and doubled the instant rebate to $240.
> 
> The 24 will be here in two days, and will need to settle for being exercised on the 7D until the 5D3 makes its long-awaited arrival.



When exactly did u order yours ?


----------



## PintPlease (Apr 30, 2012)

March 24th. I'm looking forward to people posting their status when things start moving.


----------



## ljiang (Apr 30, 2012)

Interesting that you can get your 24 1.4 before they ship you 5D iii. I was told by Customer Service that my 70-200 will only ship when my 5D III ships. I ordered April 3rd. Does it imply something or they just treat me differently ;-(


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 30, 2012)

*Canon EOS 5D Mark III Landing This Week?*


```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-landing-this-week/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-landing-this-week/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-landing-this-week/"></a></div>
<p><strong>From a major retailer

</strong>I was told just a moment ago that new shipments of the Canon EOS 5D Mark III are expected at retailers this week, perhaps as early as Wednesday.</p>
<p>As soon as they’re in stock, I’ll let you know.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## yulia (Apr 30, 2012)

i got this email from J&R when i wanted to cancel my pre-order of mark iii


> Thank you for your email. Please be advised that we will cancel your order if you wish, however, we wanted to let you know that we do expect stock to arrive on May 5. Please let us know if you still wish to cancel the order.


----------



## Chicorob (Apr 30, 2012)

I noticed the Adorama notice changed for the kit, but not for the body only. Has anyone recieved the body only? I would have thought the stock would have been set to 70/30 kit/body but it seems like they went 100% kit and left out the rest of us not willing to pay for a lens we dont need. 

Any news on the body only would be greatly appreciated


----------



## monzak (May 1, 2012)

yulia said:


> i got this email from J&R when i wanted to cancel my pre-order of mark iii
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your email. Please be advised that we will cancel your order if you wish, however, we wanted to let you know that we do expect stock to arrive on May 5. Please let us know if you still wish to cancel the order.




when did you order yours?
I called them on Saturday and they told me they got a few that they'll start shipping today. They also told me that they will get some more on the 5th. It seems like anybody who ordered in the beginning of April will get their 5D III in the next few weeks


----------



## xthebillx (May 1, 2012)

Jeez Louise!
This has been quite the bumpy ride, hasn't it?

I hope everyone still waiting has theirs within the week!
It's well worth the wait!!!


----------



## yulia (May 1, 2012)

monzak said:


> yulia said:
> 
> 
> > i got this email from J&R when i wanted to cancel my pre-order of mark iii
> ...



April 11th


----------



## infamous619 (May 1, 2012)

i ordered on apr 27, hopefully they have enough to ship my order out, if not I can always wait. i waited long enough already and i wouldnt mind waiting a little bit longer because i know that when i receive the camera, it would be worth the wait, I AM COMING FROM A T2I so its worth it


----------



## jVillaPhoto (May 1, 2012)

I hope the same goes for Adorama. I've also noticed they've stated that more kits are coming in, but nothing on the body only =/ I ordered on the 18th of this month, so I doubt mine will ship this week or even next week, but still hoping... Really wanted to use it for this Saturday's baptism >_<


----------



## xBlue (May 1, 2012)

@jVillaPhoto what's your religion?


----------



## eoren1 (May 1, 2012)

So Adorama went from 'on route to warehouse' to 'available' and then 'temp out of stock' within about 5 minutes this afternoon. I have been refreshing different online stores regularly and had the camera with kit in my cart but lost it by the time I went to check out 
Hope that means more are coming - though the surly guy on the phone from them said they didn't expect any for 2 weeks and seemed to not know whether they did or did not get stock today


----------



## Mokh24 (May 1, 2012)

Adorama seem to have some problems with the triple rebate thingy... It seems it was a mistake. I've tried 3-4 times during the day and each time i had a different rebate value!!!


----------



## Mokh24 (May 1, 2012)

GOOD NEWS!!! "Hopefully"
I was chating with a CS rep from b&h and i asked him if they have received any new shipments, he said "it seems like we have received one today"
I dont think he could be mistaken with another shipment... It has been a long time since the last shipment!!!


----------



## GUNSLINGERBUNNY (May 1, 2012)

Mine shipped today! (got the email at 4:16 EST)

Ordered March 21st #101996xxxx

It's gonna be here on Thursday!!


----------



## lhammarlund (May 1, 2012)

Was this a kit or a body only??? I ordered mine on March 13th #101987xxxx and haven't gotten a shipping confirmation yet. I just checked my status on their site and it says "In stock, order sent to warehouse" Hopefully at least everything between the 13th and the 21st is going out today and they aren't worrying about the order sent out since it's all in the same day.


----------



## Christian Bobadilla (May 2, 2012)

Ordered March 20 and I'm going to receive my Camera tomorrow! 

BODY ONLY!


----------



## ChodTheWacko (May 2, 2012)

Read on another form that there's 1000 people on the B&H 5D3 waiting list. Wow.

Anyone who ordered after 5/23 get their shipping notice yet?

- Frank


----------



## ading (May 2, 2012)

Order No: 101999xxxx
Order Date: 03/25/12
Status: Backordered

Mind you, Its an intl. order and have been out-of-pocket a fair whack for over a month! Here's hoping my order will be despatched in the coming shipment.


----------



## cuzinvinny (May 2, 2012)

Ordered a body on 3/13/12, received it today. It has a 3 in the sixth position L-R of the serial number and has the 1.12 firmware installed.


----------



## monzak (May 2, 2012)

ordered April 17th from J&R
just got an email saying that they're shipping it today!       

edit: my order was the body only


----------



## goclaygo (May 3, 2012)

ordered body only on 03/21/2012, received it today from B&H

I have "0" in my serial number position.

what does it mean? fixed? taped? leaky?


----------



## ChodTheWacko (May 3, 2012)

onecall.com has 5d mark iii (body only) in stock. 
I just got a notification e-mail.
I also ordered a lens with it, and I had to talk to the CSR to get the double rebate applied.
Note Onecall salesmen aren't informed about the double rebate for some reason.
Point them to:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/find/newsLetter/Canon-Double-Rebates-2.jsp
and ask them to confirm it with their Purchasing department. They'll correct your invoice.


I also called J&R and they said today they received 20 bodies today, shipped them all out.
There's still 'a couple dozen' on the queuu.


- Frank


----------



## jVillaPhoto (May 3, 2012)

ChodTheWacko said:


> onecall.com has 5d mark iii (body only) in stock.
> I just got a notification e-mail.
> I also ordered a lens with it, and I had to talk to the CSR to get the double rebate applied.
> Note Onecall salesmen aren't informed about the double rebate for some reason.
> ...



Thank you sooo much for referring OneCall.com! I just ordered mine with overnight shipping ;D I'm just hoping I don't get a bad surprise stating that they ran out before I got my order in, that would just be horrid! :'( Did you order from there as well?


----------



## ChodTheWacko (May 3, 2012)

jVillaPhoto said:


> Thank you sooo much for referring OneCall.com! I just ordered mine with overnight shipping ;D I'm just hoping I don't get a bad surprise stating that they ran out before I got my order in, that would just be horrid! :'( Did you order from there as well?



You didn't seriously think I'd post that without getting my order in first, did ya?
;D

I didn't do overnight shipping - I'm just happy to get one in reasonable speed.
BTW, I found out via their 'in stock' e-mail notification. I'll have to remember that for next time.

- Frank


----------



## StraightCash (May 3, 2012)

monzak said:


> ordered April 17th from J&R
> just got an email saying that they're shipping it today!
> 
> edit: my order was the body only



That is truly agonizing to hear, I ordered mine 4/17 from B&H and I am guessing I am at least two weeks away. But good for you.


----------



## jVillaPhoto (May 3, 2012)

ChodTheWacko said:


> jVillaPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you sooo much for referring OneCall.com! I just ordered mine with overnight shipping ;D I'm just hoping I don't get a bad surprise stating that they ran out before I got my order in, that would just be horrid! :'( Did you order from there as well?
> ...



Aha of course not!  Silly question I asked ya  But still, I gotta give you a big thanks for the notice! I didn't even know such a website existed till you posted


----------



## yulia (May 3, 2012)

ChodTheWacko said:


> I also called J&R and they said today they received 20 bodies today, shipped them all out.
> There's still 'a couple dozen' on the queuu.
> 
> 
> - Frank


  Called today and they said they are getting Mrk iii's on May, 7th! i ordered mine on april, 11th!!


----------



## ChodTheWacko (May 3, 2012)

jVillaPhoto said:


> Aha of course not!  Silly question I asked ya  But still, I gotta give you a big thanks for the notice! I didn't even know such a website existed till you posted



Onecall is pretty decent, i've ordered stuff from them in the past.

- Frank


----------



## yulia (May 3, 2012)

ChodTheWacko said:


> jVillaPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you sooo much for referring OneCall.com! I just ordered mine with overnight shipping ;D I'm just hoping I don't get a bad surprise stating that they ran out before I got my order in, that would just be horrid! :'( Did you order from there as well?
> ...



Thank you SO much!
When i called them they said they had 2 bodies left, so now its down to 1! The guy on the phone (AMAZING customer service by the way) said they got a shipment today.


----------



## jVillaPhoto (May 3, 2012)

Glad ya took advantage as well! I should be getting mine this Friday, Just in time for Saturdays baptism and Sundays fashion shoot, so stoked !


----------



## yulia (May 3, 2012)

jVillaPhoto said:


> Glad ya took advantage as well! I should be getting mine this Friday, Just in time for Saturdays baptism and Sundays fashion shoot, so stoked !


I should get mine on Friday, as well! Just in time for 5k run and newborn photosession! yay!


----------



## wdh777 (May 3, 2012)

I ordered mine from B&H on 3/23 and still no ship notice. It seems like 3/23 might be the cut off date for now. Hope next week will be it....


----------



## jVillaPhoto (May 3, 2012)

yulia said:


> jVillaPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Glad ya took advantage as well! I should be getting mine this Friday, Just in time for Saturdays baptism and Sundays fashion shoot, so stoked !
> ...



Awesome! Has yours shipped out today yet? Mine still in processing, they better ship it out today lol ;D


----------



## canoff (May 4, 2012)

So whats the scoop? I hear people are getting theirs now(they probably pre ordered a while ago) And I hear customer service reps saying they havent seen anything in months and it wont be for at least another month... I waaaaaaaaaant caaaaaaamerrrraaa haha. (PS car tires are not all the same color)


----------



## yulia (May 4, 2012)

jVillaPhoto said:


> yulia said:
> 
> 
> > jVillaPhoto said:
> ...


Yes it says shipped and should be here by 10:30 am!!

AND those crazy people from J&R.....They first sent me email saying that my order is on the backorder so i decided not to cancel and wait for onecall to send me shipping confirmation first....so in the evening - i got TWO shippment notifications in a row - from one call and one from J&R!! My credit card had a heart attack, i think )) Anyone needs a camera in MA?


----------



## IanSpiers (May 4, 2012)

For those interested in discussing *B&H* 5DMkIII shipments...

Order #1020042xxx (body only),
Ordered 3/28/12
Status: "Backordered"

Another email from B&H this morning says,

"One or more items from this purchase are still out of stock as we haven't 
yet received the merchandise from our supplier. We are sorry for any 
inconvenience this may have caused. We will keep you posted on a weekly basis...."

In other news, the three 32GB Sandisk cards I ordered this week arrived without delay. /facepalm

update:
I spoke with a rep at B&H just now who's said that, yes, they did get a shipment in recently and that they are now out of stock again. He said they "do not know when [they] can expect another shipment."


----------



## canoff (May 5, 2012)

does anyone think it will be wise to pre order instead of just waiting for them to be in stock and then picking whatever shipping option seems best at the time. Do you think the next shipment will be enough for pre orders and also to have some in stock?


----------



## Mokh24 (May 5, 2012)

The last batch Has covered orders made between march 8 and march 22. So it covered 2 weeks...
But i guess those 2 weeks had more orders than the month from march 22 till april 22...
I would guess the next batch might cover all orders made before end of april... Just guessing


----------



## canoff (May 5, 2012)

hmm, anyone know about other places besides B&H that might be a faster option?? <- becoming very impatient.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 5, 2012)

yulia said:


> jVillaPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > yulia said:
> ...



J&R sent me a notice that mine is backordered and who knows they will ever get it in....


----------



## Mokh24 (May 7, 2012)

any updates guys ???


----------



## StraightCash (May 7, 2012)

I bailed on my B&H order (April 17) and jumped on one of the available units at Cameta Camera last Wednesday. I almost always order from B&H but based on the anecdotal feedback from others regarding J&R, OneCall and Adorama - B&H seems to have a longer queue than anyone else.


----------



## monzak (May 7, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> yulia said:
> 
> 
> > jVillaPhoto said:
> ...



when did you order yours?

I ordered mine on April 17th from J&R and received it today


----------



## Mokh24 (May 8, 2012)

monzak said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > yulia said:
> ...



When did it leave J&R stores ? Is this a new batch from canon delivered this week, or this is from last week ?


----------



## canoff (May 8, 2012)

Can anyone tell me who I should "back order" from to get it soonest? Sounds like b&h is just too popular, but will they be receiving more because of that??? I need body only.


----------



## PhP (May 8, 2012)

hello,

I placed my ordre for the 5D3 on April 16. So far B&H is not in a position to advice me about the shipping date!!
So strange.

Is an other membre is the same waiting position...

PhP


----------



## crash (May 8, 2012)

PhP said:


> Is an other membre is the same waiting position...
> 
> PhP



Hi PhP,
I thing several of us still are. I ordered mine in March and hope to get one from the next shipment. B&H has been pretty clear that Canon doesn't tell them exactly how many units are coming in each shipment so they can't predict when any given order will ship.

If you shop around it seems like other retailers don't have as big a backlog - several here have canceled their B&H orders and already have the camera in hand. I'm sticking with B&H as I don't need the camera for any specific event and have great customer service from B&H when needed.


----------



## monzak (May 8, 2012)

Mokh24 said:


> monzak said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



I believe it was shipped on May 2nd. (need to double check that)
so it's from last week's batch


----------



## Mokh24 (May 8, 2012)

crash said:


> I'm sticking with B&H as I don't need the camera for any specific event and have great customer service from B&H when needed.



I am sticking with B&H just because they already charged my credit card back in april 3 (international customer)... I can't believe you can wait that long!!! Even if you don't have an upcoming event, playing with a 5d3 at home is perfect joy for me :s


----------



## digitalz (May 8, 2012)

Is there suppose to be weekly batches? I can't seem to get any info from B&H


----------



## Mokh24 (May 8, 2012)

digitalz said:


> Is there suppose to be weekly batches? I can't seem to get any info from B&H



The last time i asked, B&H said they USUALLY receive weekly batches, with a big stress on usually


----------



## crash (May 8, 2012)

Mokh24 said:


> crash said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sticking with B&H as I don't need the camera for any specific event and have great customer service from B&H when needed.
> ...



Well - I was dying to have it in time for a wedding that just passed. Had to shoot it with my 5D - that was very disappointing. I hoped that once they resolved the light leak issue stock would flow and they did seem to cover a lot of backorders last week. Either way, I don't think I could have changed vendor at that point so might as well stick where I am. I plan to give it a good workout on vacation which is still a few weeks away.


----------



## PintPlease (May 8, 2012)

Last Tuesday seemed to show a flurry of shipment activity, so hopefully today will give us the same.


----------



## GDub (May 9, 2012)

I ordered mine from B&H on May 1st. I'm imagining I'll receive it before June 1st. Hopefully, I'm not being overly optimistic...


----------



## Jamiep (May 9, 2012)

PintPlease said:


> Last Tuesday seemed to show a flurry of shipment activity, so hopefully today will give us the same.



Last week my local shop got a few bodies that were reserved/pre-ordered...no word on the kits yet. I had placed a pre-order for the kit...thinking that those would come in first  ha. Canon rep is coming in on Friday...hopefully we can get an update..

The wait is killing me!


----------



## yulia (May 9, 2012)

http://www.onecall.com/product/Canon/EOS-5D-Mark-III-Body-Only/Digital-SLR/_/R-115394
says in stock


----------



## Jamiep (May 9, 2012)

Awesome! I just called and ordered! It will be here on Thursday!!!!!


----------



## Serious_Paul (May 9, 2012)

Jamiep said:


> Awesome! I just called and ordered! It will be here on Thursday!!!!!





yulia said:


> http://www.onecall.com/product/Canon/EOS-5D-Mark-III-Body-Only/Digital-SLR/_/R-115394
> says in stock



Good call! I ordered mine, too! I'm waiting for the actual shipping notice before I cancel my order from Amazon.


----------



## hardyboy (May 9, 2012)

One Call...I love you


----------



## westr70 (May 9, 2012)

Just ordered one........... YEAH!!!


----------



## Old Shooter (May 9, 2012)

They do have bodies in stock! Come on, B&H, WTH?!?


----------



## DVmix (May 9, 2012)

I noticed at the bottom of the OneCall 5D3 page it has a link to the EOS 5D Mark III Firmware Version 1.1.2 Update, like it still needs to be updated. I wonder why these aren't already updated. Are these the "Fixed" models?


----------



## scotthillphoto (May 9, 2012)

all I want is my camera..... BH is starting to be a let down...


----------



## scotthillphoto (May 9, 2012)

I will be calling onecall in the morning to place an order over the phone.


----------



## Sir Pierre (May 9, 2012)

DVmix said:


> I noticed at the bottom of the OneCall 5D3 page it has a link to the EOS 5D Mark III Firmware Version 1.1.2 Update, like it still needs to be updated. I wonder why these aren't already updated. Are these the "Fixed" models?



Almost every site selling the Mark 3 has a link to that software update. They probably are "fixed" models, but putting that link up seems to be standard practice.


----------



## grandvvazoo (May 9, 2012)

yulia said:


> http://www.onecall.com/product/Canon/EOS-5D-Mark-III-Body-Only/Digital-SLR/_/R-115394
> says in stock




so glad I jumped on this last night! Thanks yulia!!

looks like onecall is out of stock now.


----------



## ChodTheWacko (May 9, 2012)

FYI, I just got an in-stock e-mail notification from:
www.ephotocraft.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=013803142433

I've never ordered from them before, but thought I'd mention it.

- Frank


----------



## canoff (May 9, 2012)

ChodTheWacko said:


> FYI, I just got an in-stock e-mail notification from:
> www.ephotocraft.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=013803142433
> 
> I've never ordered from them before, but thought I'd mention it.
> ...


I ordered last night from onecall because I got the notification email, but their site was pretty laggy/bland and caused some issues with my bank thus the order was cancelled this morning leaving no hope despite many attempts to straighten things out.  anyone order from this ephotocraft site before? any good or bad stories?


----------



## StraightCash (May 9, 2012)

Sir Pierre said:


> DVmix said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed at the bottom of the OneCall 5D3 page it has a link to the EOS 5D Mark III Firmware Version 1.1.2 Update, like it still needs to be updated. I wonder why these aren't already updated. Are these the "Fixed" models?
> ...



The units that Cameta Camera were selling last week had a "3" as the sixth digit in the SN.


----------



## Jamiep (May 9, 2012)

DVmix said:


> I noticed at the bottom of the OneCall 5D3 page it has a link to the EOS 5D Mark III Firmware Version 1.1.2 Update, like it still needs to be updated. I wonder why these aren't already updated. Are these the "Fixed" models?



I spoke to someone that recently purchased from onecall. They are shipping the fixed ones.


----------



## Sir Pierre (May 9, 2012)

Has anyone received a kit from anywhere since the fix?


----------



## jasonFTW (May 9, 2012)

grandvvazoo said:


> yulia said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.onecall.com/product/Canon/EOS-5D-Mark-III-Body-Only/Digital-SLR/_/R-115394
> ...



I also ordered one last night shortly after this was posted here. I just checked the status online and it changed from 'processing' to 'backorder.' They sure were quick to charge my CC the full $3500 last night though. I knew I should have just kept my Amazon preorder 

EDIT:

Just got off the phone with a rep (no wait time) and they confirmed that my order will ship today. Apparently orders that were checked out through 'Amazon Payments' are showing up as 'backorder' because they are out of stock on Amazon. False alarm!


----------



## grandvvazoo (May 9, 2012)

jasonFTW said:


> grandvvazoo said:
> 
> 
> > yulia said:
> ...



The exact same thing happened to me. I paid through amazon, checked my status and saw it said backordered. I called in a huff because they had charged me already. They assured me that it would ship today.


----------



## Mokh24 (May 9, 2012)

I was just chatting with a B&H rep and he said they are expecting a shipment by the end of this week and he confirmed that my body only will be in this shipment.
I ordered on april 3.


----------



## westr70 (May 9, 2012)

Update: I, like so many of us ordered one last night, and Onecall is sorting through the orders to match time and inventory. The manager appears to have placed "back order" on the orders until they determine if they have enough inventory. They say I'm getting the one I ordered. I ordered 9:27pm PST. If you ordered from them I would call them to verify.


----------



## ljiang (May 9, 2012)

Mokh24 said:


> I was just chatting with a B&H rep and he said they are expecting a shipment by the end of this week and he confirmed that my body only will be in this shipment.
> I ordered on april 3.



Oh great. I ordered the same day, body only too. Let's see...


----------



## scotta (May 9, 2012)

B&H just told me they can share no information about my 5D3 backorder status. 'Company policy prohibits same.' I placed my body only order on 3/27. I guess I can still hope for early next week.


----------



## ringlis1 (May 9, 2012)

I placed my order on 4/19/12 for the 5D mark III kit.

They just charged my credit card today and say: "Order Status: In stock, order sent to warehouse"


----------



## Jamiep (May 9, 2012)

westr70 said:


> Update: I, like so many of us ordered one last night, and Onecall is sorting through the orders to match time and inventory. The manager appears to have placed "back order" on the orders until they determine if they have enough inventory. They say I'm getting the one I ordered. I ordered 9:27pm PST. If you ordered from them I would call them to verify.



Onecall tracking numbers are going out in a few hours


----------



## Sir Pierre (May 9, 2012)

ringlis1 said:


> I placed my order on 4/19/12 for the 5D mark III kit.
> 
> They just charged my credit card today and say: "Order Status: In stock, order sent to warehouse"



Was this from B&H?


----------



## ringlis1 (May 9, 2012)

Yes from B&H


----------



## Sir Pierre (May 9, 2012)

ringlis1 said:


> Yes from B&H



Lucky!


----------



## grandvvazoo (May 10, 2012)

Jamiep said:


> westr70 said:
> 
> 
> > Update: I, like so many of us ordered one last night, and Onecall is sorting through the orders to match time and inventory. The manager appears to have placed "back order" on the orders until they determine if they have enough inventory. They say I'm getting the one I ordered. I ordered 9:27pm PST. If you ordered from them I would call them to verify.
> ...



Onecall order shipment tracking number received!! Should be here Friday. Thanks again to yulia for the heads up last night.


----------



## Jamiep (May 10, 2012)

Newegg has the bodies in-stock...get em while they last


----------



## westr70 (May 10, 2012)

I just got my tracking number for fed ex for 5d3 from Onecall.


----------



## GDub (May 10, 2012)

Sir Pierre said:


> ringlis1 said:
> 
> 
> > I placed my order on 4/19/12 for the 5D mark III kit.
> ...



Ditto! And I ordered mine from B&H on 5/1.


----------



## StraightCash (May 10, 2012)

Just received an auto-notify from NewEgg saying they have bodies in stock, in case anyone is looking:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120615

Also, Beach Camera says shipping in 1-2 days.


----------



## digitalz (May 10, 2012)

You guys eventually get an email saying it was shipped? I ordered 1 April and it remains back-ordered.


----------



## Serious_Paul (May 10, 2012)

Cancelled from Amazon and reordered from OneCall last night! It has since shipped and is now en route. Tomorrow it will be in my hands! Amazon and B&H really dropped the ball on this one (though, in their defense, I'm sure they get a ridiculous amount of orders compared to smaller retailers).


----------



## justinhammond (May 10, 2012)

newegg is out of stock, OneCall says "coming soon" 

so i went with Beach Camera, says ships in 1-2 business days.. so i'll keep you all posted. just put my order in right now (May 9th - 9:30pm EST) .. i ordered some cards with them a few weeks ago and they were pretty quick in general

really hope it ships that quick, have a GIANT commercial shoot end of the month that i need it for! leave for jamaica may 29th!


----------



## UFO212 (May 10, 2012)

I ordered with Onecall and got a tracking number around 4PM PST.
I called around 7AM to confirm stock but they didn't know till 9AM when warehouse opened.
They called me back around 1PM to confirm stock and serial # 6th digit "3".


----------



## yulia (May 10, 2012)

DVmix said:


> I noticed at the bottom of the OneCall 5D3 page it has a link to the EOS 5D Mark III Firmware Version 1.1.2 Update, like it still needs to be updated. I wonder why these aren't already updated. Are these the "Fixed" models?


the camera i got from onecall has firmware 1.1.2 and the sixth number is 3


----------



## PhP (May 10, 2012)

GDub said:


> Sir Pierre said:
> 
> 
> > ringlis1 said:
> ...



they must have received a batch of kits. I ordered the body on APril 16... still waiting ...


----------



## ading (May 10, 2012)

I ordered my 'body only' from B&H on March 25th and it still says backordered!
I'm starting to lose patience with them.


----------



## scotta (May 10, 2012)

I'm feeling just like you. I ordered body only on 3/27. Obviously, they have received kits this week but no bodies?


----------



## Sir Pierre (May 10, 2012)

Got an email this morning from One Call. They have kits in stock. I talked to a representative this morning and they have 14 left!


----------



## IanSpiers (May 10, 2012)

44 days of waiting, and asking but not getting information from B&H customer service. I've had enough. 

Norman Camera has *bodies* in stock, right now. (http://www.normancamera.com/) I've cancelled my order with B&H; I've been assured that my order with Norman Camera will ship this afternoon.


----------



## Thatguyfrom858 (May 10, 2012)

IanSpiers said:


> 44 days of waiting, and asking but not getting information from B&H customer service. I've had enough.
> 
> Norman Camera has *bodies* in stock, right now. (http://www.normancamera.com/) I've cancelled my order with B&H; I've been assured that my order with Norman Camera will ship this afternoon.



Same here


----------



## PintPlease (May 10, 2012)

Ordered from B&H on March 24. About a half an hour ago, the status changed from "Backordered" to "In stock, order sent to warehouse". As one who is not big on emoticons, I must say,


----------



## ljiang (May 10, 2012)

Oh yeah ;-). Me too, ordered Aril 3rd (102010xxxx), body only from B&H. Seems Mokh24 is good at digging out information from customer service rep.


----------



## IanSpiers (May 10, 2012)

If I order a $20 pizza and it's late, someone had better be talking to me with transparency. And we're spending over $3500 on a camera? Really?

Glad to hear your orders are finally being fulfilled. I sympathize that Canon failed to deliver adequate shipments to B&H, but it's B&H's responsibility to keep us informed. The truth is that there is absolutely no reason that we should have to form a support group like this so we can tell what's going on with our orders. 

B&H dropped the ball. I am happy to make my purchase elsewhere.


----------



## Mokh24 (May 10, 2012)

ljiang said:


> Oh yeah ;-). Me too, ordered Aril 3rd (102010xxxx), body only from B&H. Seems Mokh24 is good at digging out information from customer service rep.



Hahaha!!! Yeah after a daily live chat with the cs reps, i think they got fed up from me, not the other way around !!!

FINALLYYYY, my order says its sent to warehouse...
Body only ordered on april 3!!!


----------



## Old Swede (May 10, 2012)

The status of 5D3 (body only) just changed to "In stock, order sent to warehouse". The order was placed on April 2, 2012.


----------



## scotta (May 10, 2012)

The status of my 3/27 body only order is now "in stock, order sent to warehouse" at B&H. Maybe tomorrow with my overnight delivery? WOW, I'll have to get my champagne on ice for the celebration! Thanks for the support to the users of this forum!


----------



## cinemEYEs VP (May 10, 2012)

Body only from B&H ordered march 25 status changed from back ordered to sent to warehouse. The wait is finally over. I'll celebrate when it actually gets here!


----------



## kgor (May 10, 2012)

Just checked and mine is processing to warehouse! Ordered 4/19.


----------



## crash (May 10, 2012)

I'm getting kind of nervous. Ordered on 3/26 and status is "New order processing" while everyone else is getting sent to the warehouse. I hope it's just because they need to split an item that is still backordered item from the camera.


----------



## ljiang (May 10, 2012)

kgor said:


> Just checked and mine is processing to warehouse! Ordered 4/19.


Wow, B&H must have got a pretty big shipment this batch, they seem to have at least cleaned orders from 3/22 to 4/19, about a month of back order.


----------



## scotta (May 10, 2012)

Just got my UPS tracking number from B&H on my 5D3 body only order of 3/27. I requested overnight delivery so it will be here tomorrow!


----------



## wdh777 (May 10, 2012)

Just checked and my status is now sent to ware house. I ordered 3/26 the body only. Good news. I haven't gotten a ship notice yet but I assume I'll get it the beginning of next week. Any news on the battery grip?


----------



## pdbgrafx (May 10, 2012)

Ordered on 4/30 from B&H, was back ordered, now shows In Stock, Order Sent to Warehouse!!!! Body only.
Can't wait! I'm upgrading from a 5yr+ 40D. I also got the 85L with this order and I cannot wait to use this magical combination. 

*pdbgrafx*
Gripped 40D | 35L | 50 1.4 | 17-55mm | 70-200 IS f4


----------



## Digirati (May 10, 2012)

Ordered 4-24 - confirmed shipping today from B&H.


----------



## ljiang (May 10, 2012)

pdbgrafx said:


> Ordered on 4/30 from B&H, was back ordered, now shows In Stock, Order Sent to Warehouse!!!! Body only.
> Can't wait! I'm upgrading from a 5yr+ 40D. I also got the 85L with this order and I cannot wait to use this magical combination.
> 
> *pdbgrafx*
> Gripped 40D | 35L | 50 1.4 | 17-55mm | 70-200 IS f4



Looks like back order situation is going to be over at next shipment.


----------



## justinhammond (May 10, 2012)

> newegg is out of stock, OneCall says "coming soon"
> 
> so i went with Beach Camera, says ships in 1-2 business days.. so i'll keep you all posted. just put my order in right now (May 9th - 9:30pm EST) .. i ordered some cards with them a few weeks ago and they were pretty quick in general
> 
> really hope it ships that quick, have a GIANT commercial shoot end of the month that i need it for! leave for jamaica may 29th!



update on my beach camera order.. i called them to ask for an update today (ordered last night, with them saying shipping 1-2 business days) they said they didnt get their shipment in today, but it will now arrive to them on tuesday (15th) and it will ship then. their website still says they are available to order to ship in 1-2 business days.. im still debating on putting a new order at B&H as well just to play safe as i need it by the 25th, luckily for me both Beach Camera and B&H are just a few states over so typically only take 1 day on ground delivery


----------



## JohnSonnek (May 11, 2012)

Ordered on April 4 from B&H and was just notified of shipment! Can't wait!


----------



## ading (May 11, 2012)

ading said:


> I ordered my 'body only' from B&H on March 25th and it still says backordered!
> I'm starting to lose patience with them.



Status has now changed to 'In Stock, Order Sent to Warehouse'. Can't wait!


----------



## Lstop-photo (May 11, 2012)

ading said:


> ading said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered my 'body only' from B&H on March 25th and it still says backordered!
> ...



Same here too - Ordered the body only on 4/2 and the status changed to 'In Stock, Order Sent to Warehouse' as well. Excited!!!


----------



## Old Shooter (May 11, 2012)

Ordered a body from B&H on 04/18. Waited. Waited. Never received any updates from their sales department or customer service.

Saw the body for $3445 on the AAFES (miltary PX) website IN-STOCK! Jumped on it and got a confirmation email that the body would ship 05/12!

Cancelled my order with B&H so I wouldn't end up owning two bodies.

Tracked my order on AAFES today and it says backordered until 06/15! "Oops! We're sorry! Our mistake!"

OH...MY...GOD...


----------



## TheFarmer (May 11, 2012)

Old Shooter said:


> Ordered a body from B&H on 04/18. Waited. Waited. Never received any updates from their sales department or customer service.
> 
> Saw the body for $3445 on the AAFES (miltary PX) website IN-STOCK! Jumped on it and got a confirmation email that the body would ship 05/12!
> 
> ...



Dang. That sucks.


----------



## justinhammond (May 11, 2012)

justinhammond said:


> > newegg is out of stock, OneCall says "coming soon"
> >
> > so i went with Beach Camera, says ships in 1-2 business days.. so i'll keep you all posted. just put my order in right now (May 9th - 9:30pm EST) .. i ordered some cards with them a few weeks ago and they were pretty quick in general
> >
> ...



Update! Just got an email saying my mark iii has shipped! So much for waiting until Tuesday like they had said! 

those of You still waiting from other sites, their website says in stock now! Ordered mine less than 2 days ago and already on its way!


----------



## wdh777 (May 11, 2012)

Just got the shipped email. Ordered 3/23


----------



## scotta (May 11, 2012)

Got my body only order from B&H first thing this morning. Sixth digit is a 3. I feel like I just got my Red Ryder BB gun! Looking forward to unpacking it, charging the battery, setting it up and trying it out over the weekend. I have a definite use for it late next week.


----------



## Old Shooter (May 12, 2012)

scotta said:


> Got my body only order from B&H first thing this morning. Sixth digit is a 3. I feel like I just got my Red Ryder BB gun! Looking forward to unpacking it, charging the battery, setting it up and trying it out over the weekend. I have a definite use for it late next week.



scotta, what date did you order your body?


----------



## Sony (May 12, 2012)

I placed oder @ Adorama on 04/16 body only. I received email from them on 5/10 said item still on backoder. I searched online and found Markertek.com still have body only in stock. I called and was told that only one 5dMKiii left. I placed oder immediately with $15 extra for 3 bus day UPS shipping; total=$3,514. Cancelled Adorama's order.
Received confirmation email of shipping today 5/11 with tracking number and schedule of delivery on Wed. 5/16. Am I lucky? Sleep well tonight.
Good luck guys!


----------



## Wideopen (May 12, 2012)

Just got my 2nd body also... Sixth digit is a 3 ;D


----------



## Old Shooter (May 12, 2012)

Newegg has kits in stock right now if anyone is still looking...


----------



## scotta (May 12, 2012)

My body order was placed 3/27 at B&H. It was shipped 5/10 and received via UPS overnight yesterday. I unpacked it last night and will set it up this morning. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Old Shooter (May 12, 2012)

Buydig.com has bodies in stock!

Just bought mine!

Sorry, B&H!


----------

